Asus ROG Zephyrus G14 Review: AMD Ryzen 9 4900HS Tested - neogodless
======
mtmail
This seems to be the URL: [https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/asus-rog-
zephyrus-g14](https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/asus-rog-zephyrus-g14)

~~~
neogodless
Ugh I don't know how I mess that up between title and url but it seems to
happen each time I submit. @dang can you fix if it's worth it?

